# R32 Skyline with Neo 6 Engine



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

This is sweet, Check this out. This R32 Skyline has had the R34 NEO 6 Turbo engine fitted. The way these things fit they should of been a factory upgrade for the GTS-T. I guess if they had they might not of sold too many GTR's.

:cheers: 

http://www.fourbrotherimports.com/photos.php


----------



## AshS13 (Oct 10, 2005)

That's done quite often over here. There are several 4 dour r32s running neo's. Expensive engines but go like a bat out of hell! Here's some pics of a couple I was talking about and some others.










RB25DET, non neo.










RB25 again



















Both of those are RB25DET-NEO's


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Would i sound strange if i said those cars give me a hardon? ahaha but seriously those look fucking mint. Need moneys.


----------



## AshS13 (Oct 10, 2005)

No you wouldn't :thumbup:


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

AshS13 said:


> No you wouldn't :thumbup:


Dont worry I get a hard on every time we do one of these conversions, they are such a power house of fun.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

How do afford this??? Serioulsy...


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Its cheap compared to buying a R34....... But it costs around $8k Australian to do, so not too bad.

We have just done a R33 / R34 front conversion today so should have it finished on Wed next week.I will post some pics, it looks killer...... We are also doing a Cerfiro with a GTR engine conversion & a R34 front on it as well, keep you informed when thats done


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Have you ever done this conversion to a coupe? why the 4 doors?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Because the 4 door skylines are much better


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

and why is that?


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

rb25det said:


> Have you ever done this conversion to a coupe? why the 4 doors?


Yeh done both 2 & 4 door conversion's. But there seems to be a influx of 4 doors into Australia at the moment. Got some killer pics to show later this week of new conversions we are just finishing. Also have the extreme horse power show coming up so I will get plenty of pics for you guys.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

rb25det said:


> and why is that?


cos you can fit more women/beer in them


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

mmmm.......Beer.....


----------

